# Greatings.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Name: Trevor

Occupation: Teach Nuclear/Biological/Chemical defence in the Navy. 

How I got into Haunting: Lived down the road from an spooky old guy who ran a haunted yard. I love to build things so I started helping him and as the wife would say it all went downhill from there.

How I found Hauntforum: Was looking for new ideas came here and found some.

I'm sure I'll learn a lot here. Most of my previous haunts were personnel intensive. I hope to cure that with more animetronics. BAPU is on my current list of need to build.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Sweet-hello & Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like we could learn from you.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum! You've already posted, so it's too late to turn back now. Might as well join in the fun.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, stay a while.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.
Bit of background. 
My family and I just moved from Victoria BC and the Props weren't in the buget to move so they were sold or donated. Now that I have a full garage turned madman workshop I should be able to relpace what I had and make improvements. On the plus side I can now learn from all of your knowledge.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A haunter and a service man to boot. I admire you already. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You will like it here. 

Welcome.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Trevor and welcome!!*


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Trevor, I used to do NBC too when I was in the ARMY, glad to have you on the forum, and if you have any ? about animatronics, there are alot of good threads out there that cover just about anything you want to know. WELCOME


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Trevor! Welcome to the forums, you sound like you found the right one for you. Now you need to start filling up the empty garage.........

I'm from Victoria, and grew up in fairfield. If you worked in the navy can I assume that you lived in Esquilmalt (sp)? My good friends work in the dockyards. I moved to Toronto for the past 10 years or so. Hope you like Ontario weather, is sure is different than B.C's!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Another BAPU fan, welcome!


----------

